# Good News My MiddleFinger On My Left Hand Is Completely Ill



## tagliatelle (Jun 2, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## ksuther (Jun 2, 2002)

Has Hervé finally gone over the deep end? I think so.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

alrighty....


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

I must say that Hervé is the most interesting poster at macosx.com


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *I must say that Hervé is the most interesting poster at macosx.com  *


i second that

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

ROTFLMAO^3!!!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *ROTFLMAO^3!!!  *



what does this mean? I get the "cubed" part


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 2, 2002)

I think it's 
Rolling On The Floor Laughing My A$$ Off


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 2, 2002)

No problemo.  Although if I'm wrong, someone please correct me


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 2, 2002)

Well it appears that our Hervé is back to his old habits.
How is it good news? Maybe he got the job?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *No problemo.  Although if I'm wrong, someone please correct me  *



that's correct...

another one is ROTFLMFAO (rolling on the floor laughing my f***ing a$$ off!)


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

We'll stick with the shorter one. 

ROTFLMAO^ROTFLMAO = ?

Anyone can answer that?


----------



## homer (Jun 2, 2002)

I wanna add my ROTFLMAO! 

Herve is back with a vengeance!


----------



## edX (Jun 3, 2002)

i keep reading the title of this thread and wondering if this is herve's sly way of flipping us off


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

> ROTFLMAO^ROTFLMAO



I think that is "rolling on the floor laughing my @$$ off to the power of rolling on the floor laughing my @$$ off


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm going to entitle songs that.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 3, 2002)

ROLF

(I rolled on the laughing floor  )


----------



## homer (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i keep reading the title of this thread and wondering if this is herve's sly way of flipping us off *



I have to agree with you on that.  But it's the most hilarious way of flipping the bird that I've ever encountered.  good job, herve!


----------



## googolplex (Jun 4, 2002)

Herve is back. This is one of the most genius posts ever.

Lets try and make sense of this . Or is that possible?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

ok ok I gotta weigh in here 
I was over at the debate thread of teh week (the censorship one), and I was kinda stressed to see events unfold like this, (I am also stressed about windows XP, but that is another thing ) --- I see this thread and I burst out laughing in an empty auditorium 

Thanks herve 


Admiral


----------



## ksv (Jun 4, 2002)

Hervé, did you dip your MiddleFinger On Your Left Hand in liquid nitrogen or something?


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

It's MiddleFingerOnYourLeftHand.  

Maybe it got sick...


----------



## homer (Jun 5, 2002)

Gangrene?  Just a thought.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Too much donuts...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 5, 2002)

this is just plain bizarre. Btw, was Herve ever (relatively) normal? like in the beginning or anything? or has he always been like this?


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

I think Hervé has been always like this. And ksüt has been always like this, I know him.


----------



## homer (Jun 5, 2002)

ksv: your avatar is killing me today.  It's just too funny.


----------



## ksuther (Jun 5, 2002)

Who is ksüth? And what is he like?


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Who is ksüth? And what is he like? *



Not ksüth, ksüt! Ksüt is just a nickname for me. 

Here are my nicknames (the whole list):

Ksüt
zoot
ksoot
soot
w00t


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 24, 2002)

what does "w00t" mean?


----------

